# GOING TO UNIVERSITY DECISION



## Luis Cross (Aug 10, 2014)

Im a 17 year old college student studying Creative Media Lvl 3 and was looking to attend film school / university. I currently live in Manchester but is open to live away permanently

I was looking to attend NYFA in New York if it was financially possible. Or if i would be accepted (does anybody know what its like to get in there?) If not i was looking for film schools in the UK..

Soooo..

Basicly i dont know very much about any of them - whats the best in terms of success, facility's, accommodation etc.. Does anybody have any recommendations or advice.

Also can anybody help me of what courses id be taking if i was to do a 2 year course.

Thanks Alot


----------



## Chris W (Sep 26, 2014)

Luis Cross said:


> Im a 17 year old college student studying Creative Media Lvl 3 and was looking to attend film school / university. I currently live in Manchester but is open to live away permanently
> 
> I was looking to attend NYFA in New York if it was financially possible. Or if i would be accepted (does anybody know what its like to get in there?) If not i was looking for film schools in the UK..
> 
> ...



There's a bunch of posts on london film schools if  you search the site. As far as NYFA I've heard good things... but with anything it is what you make of it.


----------

